# Designing a character.



## Lunar (Aug 21, 2011)

What fursona would fit a female drill instructor?  I'd like something other than canines.  :V


----------



## Fay V (Aug 21, 2011)

A secretary bird


----------



## Lunar (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow.  Scary.  x3


----------



## morphology (Aug 22, 2011)

A secretary bird character would be amazing.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2011)

Is it wrong that the first thing I thought of is my Jpop idol Namie Amuro?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 22, 2011)

morphology said:


> A secretary bird character *would be amazing*.



Even moreso if the "grunts" she happened to be drilling were snakes.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2011)

In the end a character is whom you make him or her out to be. Though I must admit cranes of most sorts have an imposing nature to them.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 22, 2011)

A doberman or pitbull. :V

Maybe a black panther?


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 22, 2011)

A horse maybe?


----------



## Lunar (Aug 22, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> A doberman or pitbull. :V
> 
> Maybe a black panther?


That's the attitude I was sort of thinking at first... I just wanted to stay away from dogs 'cause it seems that every character anymore is some type of canine, domestic or wild.  xD


----------



## Mentova (Aug 22, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> That's the attitude I was sort of thinking at first... I just wanted to stay away from dogs 'cause it seems that every character anymore is some type of canine, domestic or wild.  xD


Don't be hatin' on the canines.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

What about dogs you never see? Saluki if you're looking for something graceful, a bully breed for a rough-n-tumble type, working dogs for a well-rounded character...

Or even non-domesticated varieties of canines. Coyotes for a clever, slightly unkempt character; red wolves for an adaptable character, jackals, raccoon dogs, dingoes, dholes, maned wolves, etc etc. Don't shove away an entire category filled with awesome and uncommon creatures for the sake of "being original".


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 22, 2011)

BADGER. :U

Vicious little fucks. That't fit.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 22, 2011)

You can narrow this down by making a checklist
You're drill instructor so you obviously want an animal associated with the military or what ever type of drills you instruct (Armadillo... do it for the puns!).
You don't want a canine or any common domesticated animal because let's face it the this fanon is swamped with them, you want something remotely unique amongst the sea of dogs and cats.
You still want an animal that at a glance you can think "yeah I can see that being drill instruct in some zany cartoon" 
Horses?
Sponge bob gave us the example of a Shark as drill instructor.
You can make subtle reference to Full Metal Jacket by jsut sticking with your cow avatar theme, "Steers & Queers".
But an armadillo is a little tank! And you could call her Alma as in Alma Drillo


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 22, 2011)

Sollux said:


> BADGER. :U
> 
> Vicious little fucks. That't fit.


Screw my ideas, this is awesome.


----------



## Rinz (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh, damn. I was hoping that this thread would be about character design theory :c


----------



## Mr. Warper (Aug 22, 2011)

Rinz said:


> Oh, damn. I was hoping that this thread would be about character design theory :c


I'm curious :3


----------



## Lunar (Aug 22, 2011)

Rinz said:


> Oh, damn. I was hoping that this thread would be about character design theory :c


I'm open to discussing anything about character design, heh.  I'm wanting to write a yuri for my main character, but can't think of anything for a DI, see.


----------



## Sar (Aug 22, 2011)

Tiger or another sort of feral.


----------



## Lunar (Aug 22, 2011)

Mr. Warper said:


> You can narrow this down by making a checklist
> You're drill instructor so you obviously want an animal associated with the military or what ever type of drills you instruct (Armadillo... do it for the puns!).
> You don't want a canine or any common domesticated animal because let's face it the this fanon is swamped with them, you want something remotely unique amongst the sea of dogs and cats.
> You still want an animal that at a glance you can think "yeah I can see that being drill instruct in some zany cartoon"
> ...


 


Skift said:


> What about dogs you never see? Saluki if you're looking for something graceful, a bully breed for a rough-n-tumble type, working dogs for a well-rounded character...
> 
> Or even non-domesticated varieties of canines. Coyotes for a clever, slightly unkempt character; red wolves for an adaptable character, jackals, raccoon dogs, dingoes, dholes, maned wolves, etc etc. Don't shove away an entire category filled with awesome and uncommon creatures for the sake of "being original".


 


Sollux said:


> BADGER. :U
> 
> Vicious little fucks. That't fit.


I love all these ideas.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 22, 2011)

Skift said:


> What about dogs you never see? Saluki if you're looking for something graceful, a bully breed for a rough-n-tumble type, working dogs for a well-rounded character...
> 
> Or even non-domesticated varieties of canines. Coyotes for a clever, slightly unkempt character; red wolves for an adaptable character, jackals, raccoon dogs, dingoes, dholes, maned wolves, etc etc. Don't shove away an entire category filled with awesome and uncommon creatures for the sake of "being original".



Pomeranians look like they would be good drill instructors.

[yt]2BUqOk1Nt9Q[/yt]


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 22, 2011)

Sollux said:


> BADGER. :U
> 
> Vicious little fucks. That't fit.



I definitely agree with this. Badger's the way to go.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Pomeranians look like they would be good drill instructors.


i will never understand your obsession with those yappy puffrats.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 22, 2011)

Do a cassowary

http://www.google.com/search?q=cass...WFuKnsQKe4py_Bg&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1273&bih=649


----------



## israfur (Aug 22, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Do a cassowary
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=cass...WFuKnsQKe4py_Bg&ved=0CDQQsAQ&biw=1273&bih=649


Have you see Fern Gully? Those 2 cassowarys where the first that came to mind when I saw your post xD


----------



## Leatherpaws (Aug 23, 2011)

I think a lot of animals would work, if you give them the right attitude. I think a kangaroo would work really well for this. They're strong, graceful, and are apparently quite good at boxing.


----------



## drpickelle (Aug 29, 2011)

Tasmanian devil

Nuff said.


----------

